

Windows XP Still The Most Widespread Windows OS - wiks
http://www.techi.com/2010/10/windows-xp-still-the-most-widespread-windows-os/

======
QuantumGood
They should rename it Windows Undead...I can't see how they are ever going to
kill it off.

